# need some advice from FP guys...



## DavidWayne1971 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a friend that is wanting to buy a pen for herself for her Bday. All she cares is that its "fancy", wants a medium nib, and she wants it in Gator bone. Since I havent done a FP yet, Im a little lost of what kits seem to work the best. Right now its between the Majestic jr, Nouveau Sceptre, Art Deco and the Cambridge. I was hoping yall could give me any advice on the good or bad with these 4 kits. Oh and I will say that she fell in love with the Roman Harvest, BUT... Ive read a few bad reports on it, plus I would have to buy the bushings and new drillbits which I already have for all 4 of the kits Im looking at. Any help yall could offer would be greatly appreciated


----------



## allisnut (Mar 17, 2012)

I personally like the Art Deco better than the Nouveau.  The nibs are all the same between the PSI pens, I think.  I have been using a magnetic Vertex FP for about a month, and have really enjoyed it.  I just ordered some private reserve ink for it.  I think the Majestic Jr may be a little too masculine for a woman, but that is just my opinion.

Good Luck!


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Mar 17, 2012)

I had read on here there were some issues with aftermarket nibs fitting on the vertex, which is why it was ruled out. And although I love the look of the Art Deco, the reason I included the Nouveau was the thinking that the larger cap would show off a little more of the bone.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you considered the Jr Statesman?  That and the Emperor look great with gator.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

I second the Jr. Statesman. High quality, & good looking with Gator to boot.


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Mar 17, 2012)

I just looked at the Jr Statesman II, and I really like the look of it. I guess I overlooked that one before. How good are the nibs that come with them? Should I invest in an aftermarket one? She does alot of calligraphy and uses FPs alot so I want to make sure this one will write perfectly and hopefully become her favorite...lol


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

While I'm not a fan of any of the component nibs, some can be tuned to write decently, not great but decent. But you said she wants the best so I would upgrade to a nib that she would find a lot better than just decent...


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm in agreement for the Jr. Statesman. It's a very classy component set and I bet the gator bone will look great with it. If that's not the way to go I'd vote for the Nouveau. My wife has been using one with an upgraded nib for atleast a year now. She loves it and it is very nice to write with. The 5mm Bock nibs are a perfect replacement for the stock nibs.


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Mar 17, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> While I'm not a fan of any of the component nibs, some can be tuned to write decently, not great but decent. But you said she wants the best so I would upgrade to a nib that she would find a lot better than just decent...


 
sent you a pm. 

Thanks guys, I do believe I'm going to take the audiences advice and go with the Jr Statesman, final answer. :biggrin: I will definitely let yall know what she thinks about it.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 17, 2012)

I guess I'm too late, my suggestion was going to be the Jr. Statesman, too.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, it may be too late, but I would ask at least two questions about her existing pens. Does she prefer heavy or light, and does she prefer a skinny section or a fat section (the part you grip when writing.) If these aren't right, it won't matter much whether it's made of gator bone, it probably won't end up getting used that often if she already has some fountain pens.

Dan


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I really like your idea about the Broadwell Scepter. The section and finial are some of the most elegent "pen parts" available AT ANY PRICE.

Additionally a Schmidt converter fits into the Nouveaux without fuss or muss (NOT always the case with the Dayacom and Berea models). The Broadwell also accepts a #5 replacement nib without any yutzing. 

My experience has been that the Broadwell with a Bock fine nib and a Private Reserve velvet black cartridge flows more smoothly than any other component set I build.

I just not EXACTLY SURE how gator jaw will look on such an ornate hardware set.  IMHO, the Nouveaux Septre is somewhat a feminine set (I sell more of them to women) and gator is somewhat masculine. It could be a "mismatch".

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, and


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, and by the way, the Vertex IS limited to the factory nib (unless you want to rechase  the section threads and use a third party feed).

Trying to use one of the commercially available nib upgrades is dangerous. The fit between the Vertex feed and a third party nib (I won't call names here, as I've tried the 5 most popular nibs, and none fit) just doesn't work without leaking.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 18, 2012)

This is a full size statesman, but it and the jr. look a lot alike! Gator cast by the Oklahoman!!  This would be too heavy for most ladies


----------



## 76winger (Mar 18, 2012)

It depends on how much "bling" she wants in the final pen. 
Jr Statesman is a simpler appearing pen, which would probably go well with the Gator. 
The Sceptre has more style and less bling than the Art deco, but I find it much more attractive and nicer to hold than the Art Deco or Majestic Jrs. Not sure how it would look wrapped gator though. 
The Emperor and the newer Roman Harvest have a lot of bling without using crystals and would probably look pretty good with gator due to the contrasting shapes (squarish pen with roundish gator jaw shapes).


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 18, 2012)

*Emperor not bad but*

might be a little BIG for most woman. Another thought is the Retro.Here are a couple off photos: 1st a Retro with Gator and Black Bakelite second an Emperor with Gator and black PR


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Mar 19, 2012)

Im thinking the gold and rhodium Jr Statesman wrapped in a lavendar gator blank (from TKBarron) will end up with just the look she is wanting. With this being the first FP Ive made, and still not having a clue what yall mean by converters and cartridges... looks like Ill be spending quite a bit of time in the IAP library this week. Im more of a hands on kind of guy, so once I get it in my hand and can actually see how it fits together and how it works, Ill be good to go. Thanks again to everyone for the input, it is much appreciated. And Im hoping to have a post in SOYP by next weekend.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 19, 2012)

Making a FP is no different than a rollerball as far as turning is concerned. One article you should read is "Behind the Nib". You can find it in the library in the General Reference tab. It's a wonderful intro into FP's. The more you learn about them the more confident you'll be when showing your work to your upcoming customer.


----------



## Shock me (Mar 19, 2012)

I've had some pretty strong negative reactions to the Nouveau Sceptre because the tip is rather, well I'll just go ahead and say it, rather phallic. It's pretty much a deal-breaker if they notice...


----------



## glycerine (Mar 19, 2012)

I would also suggest the jr. stateman and, of course, a Bock nib.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> I second the Jr. Statesman. High quality, & good looking with Gator to boot.


 After what you did with that Emperor for me???? Guess what I recommend.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2012)

*I have one*

Roy did an Emperor in gater for me and to be honest I seriously doubt you can make any kit look better.  I recommend Emperor.


----------



## Shock me (Mar 19, 2012)

And never mind what I said, the Nouveau Sceptre FP is fine, it's the RB That causes trouble...


----------



## dow (Mar 20, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> might be a little BIG for most woman. Another thought is the Retro.Here are a couple off photos: 1st a Retro with Gator and Black Bakelite second an Emperor with Gator and black PR



This may be a little late, but I'll second Roy's recommendation of a Retro.  Additionally, if you've got an end left over from your pen blank, you can turn a replacement dome for the cap.  Adds a lot to it.  I've done about a dozen of them that way, but I don't have any good pictures of them.  Here's one i just shot with my cell phone of two.  Not great, but you can get the idea.  retro pens.  Aaron Lau sells the component sets, and the Jr. gent/statesman bushings will work with them.  Definitely pair the pen with an upgrade nib, and check with your friend on whether she wants XF, F, or M nib before you order one.

HTH,
dow


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> might be a little BIG for most woman. Another thought is the Retro.Here are a couple off photos: 1st a Retro with Gator and Black Bakelite second an Emperor with Gator and black PR


 Unless of course, she is like one of my sisters-in-law (God rest her soul) who had a hand big enough to play center for the Lakers.  Came from a family that half of them were tall with large hands (and feet) and she was not an exception.  At 5'10" tall we were the same height but her hands were much bigger than mine.


----------



## avbill (Mar 20, 2012)

If you are doing a gator  you first have to decide if you are buying the blank  or are you casting the blank.  I buy my gator blanks from Roy  / Mr. Classic Nibs.com  I believe he only carries Jr  and Full Statesmen sizes.  

If you are castings the blank you can do any one of the fountain pen kits


----------



## 76winger (Mar 20, 2012)

Shock me said:


> I've had some pretty strong negative reactions to the Nouveau Sceptre because the tip is rather, well I'll just go ahead and say it, rather phallic. It's pretty much a deal-breaker if they notice...



Interesting (and probably for a different thread), I've only made one as a fountain pen so far but hand no problems with it, and it wrote beautifully, even with the stock nib. And what makes the Nouveau Sceptre nice is basically what Andy said earlier.  I think the elegant curves on the section and final give the Sceptre a beauty that many other component set pens can only be described as "blocky" by comparison. That's what makes it attractive to many. Definitely one of my better sellers.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



Shock me said:


> I've had some pretty strong negative reactions to the Nouveau Sceptre because the tip is rather, well I'll just go ahead and say it, rather phallic. It's pretty much a deal-breaker if they notice...


 My guess it that is because the piece the tip screws into is probably interchangeable between the fountain pen and rollerball.  To be honest it dosen't look like that to me.


----------



## dow (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry, I messed up the link in my previous quote.  Please try this one.  

LINK TO RETRO PICTURE

Once again, sorry for the messed up link.

Oh, and here's a link to a great tutorial in the library:  Thin Custom Finials

Thanks,
Dow



dow said:


> ...you can turn a replacement dome for the cap...  Here's a just shot with my cell phone of two.  Not great, but you can get the idea.  retro pens ...


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the input. And a special thanks to Roy over at Classicnibs for the kits, and tkbarron for the blanks. She fell in love with the pen, she said she couldnt imagine it looking any more beautiful than it did. Ill be posting a couple pics in SOYP in a few minutes


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah Yes!!    +1 for Roy and Indy-Pen-Dance!!!!!:highfive::highfive::highfive:





OKLAHOMAN said:


> I second the Jr. Statesman. High quality, & good looking with Gator to boot.


----------

